# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Esclusas >  Las esclusas de Fort Augustus en el canal de Caledonia

## perdiguera

Unas imágenes de estas esclusas, tomadas hace tiempo en la población de Fort Augustus en Escocia, junto al lago Ness y que dan continuidad al canal de Caledonia.

----------

F. Lázaro (14-ene-2016),HUESITO (14-ene-2016),Jonasino (14-ene-2016),Los terrines (14-ene-2016),REEGE (18-ene-2016),willi (18-ene-2016)

----------

